

User Experience Issues with iOS's App Store App - alexknight
http://zerodistraction.com/blog/2011/10/18/user-experience-issues-with-ioss-app-store-app.html

======
Anti-Ratfish
Surely someone can find a better issue than this? What about the lack of any
option to dismiss the red circle notifying you that an update is available -
sometimes you don't want the updated version.

